

Ask YC: Who here still plays WoW? - hollywoodcole

Every time I get back into this game I get addicted. So who here is very productive at work and still has time to play? How many hours do you spend playing?
======
vonsydov
Sry...no time for WoW. Play only news.yc.com

------
tjr
Never have.

